# S3 8v stock exhaust sound



## ronchilling (Mar 25, 2015)

Does anyone else in here thinks that the stock exhaust could be a tad louder?

Has anyone here done any modifications to their stock exhaust (ie. remove resonator), and was the results favourable?

I want to get a bit more sound without having to replace the muffler. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

I was able to find this video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JSt64OHrYI

Description says valves are coded open, and resonator removed. I am assuming its the center resonator (box looking unit) just before the rear-diff. You can unplug the valves and they will remain open. Or you can code them to be off via VCDS if you have it. 

In for more videos of modified stock catbacks/exhaust. If you think your S3 is quiet, be happy you dont have an A3. I hear nothing with my car, haha.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

DBVeeDB said:


> I was able to find this video:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JSt64OHrYI
> 
> ...


does the car really have a dynamic valves for the exhaust? i thought it was like one of those soundaktor ?
i know for sure the noise are different for comfort vs dynamic but wasnt sure if its really the valve or the soundaktor.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

T1no said:


> does the car really have a dynamic valves for the exhaust? i thought it was like one of those soundaktor ?
> i know for sure the noise are different for comfort vs dynamic but wasnt sure if its really the valve or the soundaktor.


S3 has both valves in the exhaust and soundaktor.

Outer two pipes in the exhaust are closed off and not used when the valves are closed, and bypass most of the muffler when the valves are open. (And this is why it has 4 exhaust tips, which is one of those things people like to make snarky comments about 'Does it really NEED 4 pipes? It's just a 4 cylinder!'.. well, no not for exhaust..but for the valving, yes.)


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

araemo said:


> S3 has both valves in the exhaust and soundaktor.
> 
> Outer two pipes in the exhaust are closed off and not used when the valves are closed, and bypass most of the muffler when the valves are open. (And this is why it has 4 exhaust tips, which is one of those things people like to make snarky comments about 'Does it really NEED 4 pipes? It's just a 4 cylinder!'.. well, no not for exhaust..but for the valving, yes.)


good to know, but does it really noticeable from the outside when the valves are open vs closing. never been outside listening while the car is accelerating lol. i rarely drive with the windows down either.


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

That actually doesn't sound to bad. Very interesting....


----------



## coolwater (Nov 27, 2007)

This review should give a good idea of how stock sounds from the outside.

https://youtu.be/04rMfYFn1RQ

-cW

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ronchilling (Mar 25, 2015)

The first video link is interesting, but not too sure how that would sound when the microphone isn't so close to the muffler.

I am at 5000kms, and recently I've launch controlled ~10 times and I've noticed the engine/exhaust growls a bit more, at first I thought it was in my head but my passengers have noticed it as well. I hope I am not breaking anything though.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

araemo said:


> Outer two pipes in the exhaust are closed off and not used when the valves are closed, and bypass most of the muffler when the valves are open. (And this is why it has 4 exhaust tips, which is one of those things people like to make snarky comments about 'Does it really NEED 4 pipes? It's just a 4 cylinder!'.. well, no not for exhaust..but for the valving, yes.)


I have an S3 rear muffler in my possession and I expected to see a division of pathways when looking into its inlet. I was surprised to find that the center feed goes straight all the way until it hits the back. and that entire area is perforated. There are no clearly visible merges or break-away channels for air. Where it goes next I am sure is one of four paths, and as we know the valved pathways most likely have less perforation for a louder not. I just thought it was interesting that all incoming air is subject to some muffling, with valves open or closed. 

I would have assumed a 1>4 merge was inside. with the valved side not being perforated. I should get my borescope and look around in there. If I wasn't planning on using the rear muffler on my A3 I would hack it open and have a look around.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

DBVeeDB said:


> I have an S3 rear muffler in my possession and I expected to see a division of pathways when looking into its inlet. I was surprised to find that the center feed goes straight all the way until it hits the back. and that entire area is perforated. There are no clearly visible merges or break-away channels for air. Where it goes next I am sure is one of four paths, and as we know the valved pathways most likely have less perforation for a louder not. I just thought it was interesting that all incoming air is subject to some muffling, with valves open or closed.
> 
> I would have assumed a 1>4 merge was inside. with the valved side not being perforated. I should get my borescope and look around in there. If I wasn't planning on using the rear muffler on my A3 I would hack it open and have a look around.


I saw a cutaway of the exhaust posted somewhere.. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## DSTC-Off (May 24, 2015)

My friend has a resonator delete and a catless downpipe on his GTI and it's very quiet driving around normally, but just takes the stock engine note and amplifies it once you get the revs up. Yes the turbo and rear muffler are different, but I imagine the result will be similar on an S3. I'm thinking about doing this soon.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

with the unitronic downpipe, it sounds how an S3 SHOULD sound!


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

DBVeeDB said:


> I have an S3 rear muffler in my possession and I expected to see a division of pathways when looking into its inlet. I was surprised to find that the center feed goes straight all the way until it hits the back. and that entire area is perforated. There are no clearly visible merges or break-away channels for air. Where it goes next I am sure is one of four paths, and as we know the valved pathways most likely have less perforation for a louder not. I just thought it was interesting that all incoming air is subject to some muffling, with valves open or closed.
> 
> I would have assumed a 1>4 merge was inside. with the valved side not being perforated. I should get my borescope and look around in there. If I wasn't planning on using the rear muffler on my A3 I would hack it open and have a look around.


Would love to see pictures of the S3 rear muffler cutaway.

A number of individuals have removed the center resonator. There was no difference in power, other than additional noise. Some individuals did note that there was additional droning on the highway.


----------

